# New Loader /w Pusher Questions



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am upgrading my snow fleet to include a loader.
Was thinking a Cat 924 or 930 - or similar machine in the 13 000 kg range.

Is this too much weight? The local Cat dealer was leaning heavily on trying to sell me the CAT It14G which is much lighter at 7700 KG, but they seem to think this unit will do the job.

The primary use of my machine will to push large runs of snow, I am leaving the detail work to the skid steers.

So with that said I was thinking maybe one of the Arctic Sectional 12 Ft or 14 Ft pushers. Do these truly cut down through the ice like they claim? 

This is a multi location unit, so I am thinking if we have to location change during the day anything really bigger than a 12 Ft Pusher would become unmanageable during day traffic.


Also was interested in the Daniels plows Wing Plow, has a interesting design that fold open nice and big to really cover some area.


Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Arctic runs 924K with 14 or 16 sectional plows


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Go with your gut. Pushing long runs with even a 12' box will work that little IT14 hard. And what aboot stacking? That little thing is limited..
I would want a machine made to dig into bank run gravel pit walls with a 4 yard bucket....something with some power and ass..like a 930g.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Bet the dealer has sat on the IT14 for a while......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

we also run this


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Buswell, you think the 12 is small, but wouldn't this be the biggest I should consider for transporting in town. If i get a 14 or 16 ft monster it would be a pain to get from site to site no?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

That is the same reason I purchased a HLA 12 foot pusher , my loader could handle a 14 - 16 foot but going around town would be a pain . I also bought a loader 1 size bigger than I needed , nice to have extra power and weight if needed . Thumbs Up


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Remstar;1819118 said:


> Buswell, you think the 12 is small, but wouldn't this be the biggest I should consider for transporting in town. If i get a 14 or 16 ft monster it would be a pain to get from site to site no?


It could be, sure. It sounds foolish, but what about having a large box at each site and driving between empty? If you could afford it, that solves the problem. Most modern loaders have a quick attach setup.
Or, maybe one of the folding pushers?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My old loader is around 26000 lbs/12000kg and with the 14' box pusher and heavy wet snow I can make the tires spin... don't skimp on weight for this application!


----------



## Remstar (Sep 4, 2011)

I am looking at the upcoming Ritchi Sale, there are a couple 644J with around 24000 Hrs on them. In the spirit that one is good and 2 are better, and thinking that a backup machine is a solid plan, especially with high hour machines... what do you guys think? The price could very well be right here. I noticed ther are a few large model machines also selling with around 15000 hrs, anyone play in the area of the market before?

The equipment only runs a couple hundred hrs a season usually, and I know I can not afford new ones, I know there's a ton of things that can go wrong but, maybe the risk of high hour machines would be worth it here, I mean really we wont be doing pit runs 24 hrs a day.....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

1olddogtwo;1819117 said:


> we also run this


Nice!!!.....


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Remstar;1819739 said:


> I am looking at the upcoming Ritchi Sale, there are a couple 644J with around 24000 Hrs on them. In the spirit that one is good and 2 are better, and thinking that a backup machine is a solid plan, especially with high hour machines... what do you guys think? The price could very well be right here. I noticed ther are a few large model machines also selling with around 15000 hrs, anyone play in the area of the market before?
> 
> The equipment only runs a couple hundred hrs a season usually, and I know I can not afford new ones, I know there's a ton of things that can go wrong but, maybe the risk of high hour machines would be worth it here, I mean really we wont be doing pit runs 24 hrs a day.....


Take a knowledgeable deere mechanic with you to check them out.
24k hours is a lot. Hydraulics and transmission are big ticket items..the hydraulic pump on that machine is probably $2000 rebuilt with your core. Each cylinder refurbished is $1200 and up. Transmission is a $15k item.
What are the bigger lower hour machines? A 644j runs a3.5 to 4 yard bucket..bigger is better to a point....a 6 yard machine is a behemoth.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Here was my set up. It's a 544 with a 12' pusher. You could load that pusher and not feel it. If I hadn't sold out, I was going to step up to 16-18' pushers and build a trolley system to tow the pusher behind the loader when roading between sites.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

cold_and_tired;1832292 said:


> Here was my set up. It's a 544 with a 12' pusher. You could load that pusher and not feel it. If I hadn't sold out, I was going to step up to 16-18' pushers and build a trolley system to tow the pusher behind the loader when roading between sites.


Watched your vid, your machine definitely moves a lot faster than mine, probably why you don't spin the tires like mine will (occasionally, depends on the snow type right?) even though the machines are of similar size. Mine doesn't run out of power or anything, but the transmission doesn't seem capable of transmitting it to the wheels... maybe there is something wrong with it, or maybe that's just the way the old machines were. Also, that modern machine is just so much easier on the ears too... lololololol


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Why would you not consider one of the expandable pushers? Yes they are more expensive but you can narrow it down while roading and then open it back up when on site.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did ya make a purchase yet? We just went with an 07 924 g with 5000hrs and ordered some Michelin snows for it. Also went with the reactor 4 n 1 blade. 10-16 I believe. Should be able to do some damage with that. We priced a brand new 924k which is one sweet machine but couldn't justify the 80k difference in price at this time.


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

I got a 914 cat with a 12' avalanche and put a quick tatch on it also run the mitchelin snos. I can push massive amounts of snow with this machine never run out of traction. Also run a 244j with a 10'. It to has snow tires.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Did you ever buy a loader? Ive got a 16' Daniels with pusher kit I'm gonna sell. Its set up for cat quick detach. i had it on my 924g.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Remstar;1819044 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am upgrading my snow fleet to include a loader.
> Was thinking a Cat 924 or 930 - or similar machine in the 13 000 kg range.
> ...


Go with the heavier machine, especially if you have long pushes to do. Winter tires will make a huge difference again on the long pushes. Your loader can certainly handle more then a 12 foot, but if roading is an issue then you should really look at a hydraulic wing plow. We run a 12 - 18 Metel Pless PlowMaxx on our Volvo L90 at our distribution center, and it gets loads of work done. We also have the Liveedge option on the Plowmaxx that will get you down to bare pavement on every pass.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

BowTieDmax;1850914 said:


> Did you ever buy a loader? Ive got a 16' Daniels with pusher kit I'm gonna sell. Its set up for cat quick detach. i had it on my 924g.


Will your Daniels fit on a volvo l70c. I have quick attach.

Who are you? I'm in ashtabula....


----------



## 348 (Apr 12, 2009)

For what it is worth, my boss started with smaller machines and has gradually moved to bigger ones. We now have 624g, 544k, and a 938. All have JRB couplers and 14' boxes, and we leave the boxes at the different jobs. Big investment, but is really fast and easy. We used to transport the boxes mounted over the road which was kinda hairy in traffic. We used to use a JD 84 and 344 which had a really hard time on long runs. Go with the larger choices and have a great season.


----------

